
Coupling the State and Contents of Consciousness - MAXPOOL
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnsys.2019.00043/full?
======
MAXPOOL
Summary: Only brain activity involving ‘L5p neurons’ enters conscious
awareness

Is this brain cell your ‘mind’s eye’?
[https://blog.frontiersin.org/2019/10/01/systems-
neuroscience...](https://blog.frontiersin.org/2019/10/01/systems-neuroscience-
consciousness-theory-l5p-neurons/)

